# Toronto To Edmonton On VIA's Canadian



## NS VIA FAN (Dec 17, 2006)

Time once again to head west on what’s turning out to be an annual trip on VIA’s Canadian. I had been attending a conference in Toronto and was scheduled to depart on Saturday, December 2. But checking some of the internet news groups on Friday afternoon had me a bit concerned. Word was that the eastbound Canadian was running 8 hours late.

Knowing that when the eastbound train is on time, it arrives at 8pm, is serviced and ready to depart west again the following morning at 9am. Now being 8 hours late I was wondering what would happen as there is no spare set of equipment in Toronto. In this situation VIA has previously turned the Canadian at Capreol 275 miles north and bused passengers between. They have also run a make-up coach train to Capreol. Now what was in store for us?

The conference finished early Friday afternoon with plenty of time for some TTC and GO Train riding. Toronto has a great Transit system for the railfan: A downtown network of streetcar lines running within the streets and not on private right-of-ways like modern LRT systems. East - West lines meet North - South lines at intersections. There is also a heavy rail subway system and GO Transit bi-levels over at Union Station. It was quite easy to make a round trip using all three systems. Everything connects.

On the way back to the hotel Friday evening I stopped in at Union Station to get an update on the Canadian’s progress: It would not be turned at Capreol but would run through to Toronto arriving at 4am Saturday. Be quickly serviced and depart at 12 noon, 3 hours late.

I was staying at the Marriott Renaissance Hotel in Rogers Centre (SkyDome) (highly recommended to railfans as the rooms overlook the approaches to Union Station) Up early the next morning I was quite surprised to see the Canadian’s equipment just heading to the TMC (Toronto Maintenance Centre) at 6:20am. At 8am I went over to Union to check on the status and yes the Canadian would still depart at 12 noon. The Service Manager at the check-in desk said it would arrive into the station at 11am and begin boarding at 11:20. VIA had contacted most passengers about the delayed departure and anyone who did show up early including coach passengers, were offered a continental breakfast (that’s all that’s served on the train anyway upon departure)

I did some more TTC Streetcar riding to kill a couple of hours and was back at Union at 11 just as the Canadian rolled in as promised and we boarded at about 11:20. I went forward on the platform for some video and to record the consist:

VIA #1, December 2, 2006

6431 F40

6434 F40

8616 Baggage

8100 Coach

8516 Skyline Dome

Imperial Diner

Fraser Manor

Rogers Manor

Franklin Manor (I’m here in a Single Bedroom)

Prince Albert Park Dome Observation

I had a Single Bedroom (Roomette) in Franklin Manor. This type of car has 4 Single Bedrooms, 6 Double Bedrooms, 3 Open Sections (lower/upper berths (old pullman style) and a shower. It’s been 15 years since these cars were re-built and it’s starting to show but they are still in good condition and everything works. Just some upgrading of the finishes and upholstery is required. After several trips on the “Renaissance” Ocean, it would be nice to see some of the Budd fleet remodeled with similar finishes and new indirect lighting. The bright overhead florescent lighting in the roomettes in harsh.

http://www.viarail.ca/pdf/factsheets/en_acco.pdf

Now back to the Park Car to wait for departure but I noticed something different: We had crew members occupying the last couple of seat in the round-end observation. Looks like they were getting ready for a back-up move!

The Canadian essentially makes a loop around Toronto so the equipment does not need to be turned. The eastbound train comes down the Bala Subdivision, departs north on the Newmarket Sub then loops east on the York Sub to rejoin the Bala at Doncaster. But VIA had something different planned for today: We would back up the Bala Subdivision 16 miles, reverse on the wye at the junction with the York Sub. then move forward onto our usual route. (What necessitated today’s reverse move was CN’s construction of a new flyover on the Newmarket Sub to allow for an increase in GO Trains service) I should add there was a Champagne Welcome Reception in the Park Car (with refills offered) as we did the back-up move! (See here for a map of the route thru Toronto)

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?folder_id=1548349

We were now 3 hours and 15 minutes late as we headed north through Richmond Hill. Time now for the Second call to lunch. Once everyone was seated the crew introduced themselves including the chef. I had soup, Chicken Breast on a Portuguese Bun with Potato Salad and a Brownie for desert. Very Good. After lunch it was just nice to sit back in the dome and enjoy the scenic lake country in sunshine after a fresh snowfall.

At Parry Sound we rolled thru the cross-overs and entered Canadian Pacific track for 100 miles of directional running and really started to make up time. There are no meets. All CP, CN and VIA trains go north on the CPR and all southbound trains are on CN. The CP line is much more scenic than the CN route with views of Georgian Bay and also runs parallel with the Trans Canada Highway. At the St. Cloud diamond, just south of Sudbury we were back on CN and arrived in Capreol at 6:45pm, now 2 hrs. 10 minutes late. I got off for some video during the 20 minute servicing stop.

Time now for dinner and another excellent meal: Chowder, Salad, Prime Rib with Garlic Mashed and for desert: chocolate cheese cake, coffee and conversation. Then it was back to the dome for the evening. A full moon on the fresh show so it was almost as bright as day. There’s not much to see, only a small First Nation community or former railway servicing point every fifty or sixty miles but still enjoyable to sit back in the dome, running my GPS and watching the signals changing as we approach. We’re through Gogama at 9:25 still 2 hours late. I head back to my room to read for awhile: an interesting book I had brought with me: “Steam Across Northern Ontario”

I was awake a couple of times thru the night but slept pretty good. Its was snowing but quite bright out. I place my GPS against the window and know exactly where we are: arriving in Long Lac at 5:40am, (2:20 late) Get ready and wait to go to breakfast at 6:30 as we enter the Central Time Zone. I have the Spanish Omelet, Hashbrowns, Juice and Coffee. Back to the dome as we stop in Armstrong and meet an e/b CN freight. It’s now a sunny but cold morning (-18C). Just sit back and read the weekend paper I had brought from Toronto. On to Sioux Lookout and off for a couple of pictures during the 20 minute servicing stop. Just after Red Lake Road it’s time for lunch: Soup, Grilled BBQ Beef, Cheese & Onion Open Face Sandwich and a Brownie with ice cream for desert. Seams all you do on this train is eat!

It’s 27 hours since we left Toronto but we’re still in Ontario. We soon cross into Manitoba and quite a contrast: rocks and lakes are left behind and we’re now on the open prairie. The rest of the afternoon we just roll for Winnipeg making up quite a bit of time: arriving at 4:40pm, 15 minutes before our scheduled departure time but they must still service the train and all crew members change here including sleeper and dining car staff. Winnipeg has a large restored station with a domed rotunda and covered train shed so I got off for a quick look around. We re-board at 5pm and are away at 5:20, now only 25 minutes late. Sit in the dome to Portage la Prairie and it’s a fast ride. We meet a very late #2 running nearly 7 1\2 hrs late. Then it’s time for another meal. Second call to dinner. Again the new dining car crew on in Winnipeg introduce themselves. I have the garden salad, pork tenderloin with garlic mashed followed by chocolate cake and coffee for desert. Now back to the Park Car for the evening. A few are sitting in the lower level round end observation but most are up in the dome and it’s another bright night as we wind up a ridge above the Assiniboine River Valley. You can look down onto farm houses all lit for Christmas. We soon cross into Saskatchewan and begin some straight, fast running. Using my GPS I clock us at a steady 80>85mph on CN’s xGrand Trunk Pacific main across the prairies. We are into Melville at 11:15pm for another servicing stop and it’s time for bed.

I’m awake at 6:30 the next morning but we’ve just entered Alberta at Wainwright and watches go back to Mountain Time. So it’s an hours wait till the diner opens for breakfast: Eggs Benedict, Orange Juice and coffee. We are right on time as we near Edmonton. This is a city of nearly a million and has the traffic that goes with it: backed up on the Yellowhead Highway we parallel approaching the VIA Station. The station was once downtown but is now located out by the Municipal Airport. Even if VIA had built the new station on the east side of the city it would have had direct access to the Light Rail Transit System but now it’s a $15. Taxi ride downtown.

It’s been a great trip. We back in and come to a stop in the station at 8:05am right on time. In fact we would have been a couple of minutes early if we didn’t have to stop while snow was cleared from some switch points. I’m quickly in a taxi heading downtown to the Greyhound Terminal and a 3 1\2 hour bus ride to Calgary then on to a couple of days skiing in the mountains.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 17, 2006)

Great report - brought many memories from my trip last year! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 17, 2006)

I can never get enough of the Canadian. That is my favorite train. It is amazing what VIA can do. Even though the train was very late arriving, they accurately predicted the departure and then provided passengers with the continental breakfast.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Dec 18, 2006)

Well I've done it the other way in coach, but I'm still looking forward to doing the trip in style with a proper room as you did. IMHO, still the finest passenger train in North America...

Thanks for sharing your trip with us 

*j* :blink:


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Dec 19, 2006)

MrFSS said:


> Great report - brought many memories from my trip last year! Thanks for sharing.


Yes it is a great train but the prices are out of this world!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:

Hooray for Amtrak with great prices the average stiff can afford!!!    From a Canadian(  ha ha!!) Amtrak fan.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 19, 2006)

I know it is pricey, but here is a great way to experience both of the great Canadian trains in one neat package. This is the trip we took last year.

Vantage Package.

Pictures from our trip are HERE.


----------

